# Canadian Domestic Source for Genomex Pharma Labs



## Mega-Anabolics (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi all Ug,

We are a Canadian source for Genomex Pharma Labs, feel free to check us out and look around our site .

A few things to note:

- We only ship within Canada
- There are no minimum orders
- Tracking number is provided shortly after confirmation of payment
- We will answer any questions you have about anything relevant
- Once you know what products you would like just inform us and we will get you a quote
- We are here forever

Find us on google
Chow,

Mega Anabolics


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello, goodbye. TURD!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Chow can be a noun or verb but refers to food and eating. 

Ciao is what you meant to say which is used as a greeting or parting saying.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 20, 2016)

can you make me a LNE tren base blend with a splash of drol?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 20, 2016)

Are u on twitter?


----------



## nightster (Jan 20, 2016)

Well............


----------

